# A Vintage Chenille jacket for the girls



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi guys  I figure I better get into all of my Vintage Chenille and see what I could come up with. I have sooooooo much in my fabric stash and I am going through a ton of my bins in my garage and found this one. I love the rows of fringe, loops and puffs! I also am finishing up on Ivys as we speak. Exaclty the same as Willows. I thought they could be matching hee hee!!! Anyhow...here are a few pics 




























Lori


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

What Adorable clothing you make. Willow looks Stunning in her vintage outfit. I like the pattern you use, it does not seem to restrict their front leg movement.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

ItZy BiTzY said:


> What Adorable clothing you make. She looks Stunning in her vintage outfit.


Thanks soo much. When I made childrens clothing, I used soo much Vintage chenilles for my designs, and have a huge stash to use up rofl!!

Lori


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

That is really cute! And Willow is such a pretty model.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

wow that is so pretty and on a beautiful little model too


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

awww gorgeous!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Another gorgeous piece! Congrats!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again guys ))))

Lori


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow!! That is so cute! Is there any chance you could mail me some of your talent LOL!!


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

Gah, send some of that talent my way. lol


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Any chance you would start selling items like this? I would love one for Izzy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Gosh you have such a great eye for design. Everything you make is so cute and orginal.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Lovely coat!!!! You are very talanted.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

z4girl said:


> Any chance you would start selling items like this? I would love one for Izzy!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi..and yes I do make a few. What size is your little Izzy!!

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again guys 

Lori


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Hi..and yes I do make a few. What size is your little Izzy!!
> 
> Lori


She fits into a velco harness with the following dimensions:

Measure Girth: 
8-10"

Neck:
5 1/4 - 7 1/4"

Izzy is about 2 pounds at almost 6 months.


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

awww how much do you selll for?? i couldnt buy any right now but deffo in the future


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

how adorable


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

That looks really cute. And willow looks just adorable.


----------

